# Lampropelma violaceopedes or Cyriopagopus schioedtei ?? help



## XEightLegsX (Oct 18, 2009)

Jay and I went to a show in Tamp about 4 months ago. This T  was suppose to be a Lampropelma violaceopedes but the more that time passes the more it looks like Cyriopagopus schioedtei , i dont know , heres a pic tell me what you guys think....

sorry its such a bad pic but she wouldnt move for us and then she ran and hid.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 18, 2009)

Lampropelma violaceopedes
nice one


----------



## endoflove (Oct 18, 2009)

seanbond said:


> Lampropelma violaceopedes
> nice one


how are u sure????


----------



## XEightLegsX (Oct 18, 2009)

seanbond said:


> Lampropelma violaceopedes
> nice one


 We had got two lampropelma violacespedes and the only reason i posted this is because this one looks SOOO different from our other one  L.violaceopedes? The other is SO blue and this one is so....not lol...


----------



## endoflove (Oct 18, 2009)

they are offten sold interchangeably


----------



## Ariel (Oct 18, 2009)

endoflove said:


> they are offten sold interchangeably


What do you mean??

---

Also what size is it? Could it just not have molted into its blue yet? Or could it be in pre-molt? I'd let it molt and see what it looks like then.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Oct 18, 2009)

Ariel said:


> What do you mean??
> 
> ---
> 
> Also what size is it? Could it just not have molted into its blue yet? Or could it be in pre-molt? I'd let it molt and see what it looks like then.



It just molted...And the other one we have (who is also same age and same size) Has been super blue sence it was an inch and a half , This one has not....Again i bought them same day , same dealer....  As slings you couldnt even tell them apart...I thought they even came from the same clutch...-shrugs- but what do i know... They have grown at the same rate and molt almost with in days of each of each other...but still one is turning a greenish and one is staying realllllly blue. We wouldnt mind the Earth tiger , i was hoping to get one soon and this cuts down on shipping LOL


----------



## XEightLegsX (Oct 18, 2009)

Ariel said:


> What do you mean??
> 
> ---
> 
> Also what size is it? Could it just not have molted into its blue yet? Or could it be in pre-molt? I'd let it molt and see what it looks like then.




Here are pics of the other one 

first through the tank then just of her legs so you can see how blue she is ...
compaired to the first one.....i posted...


----------



## Ariel (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, that i'd say its likely a _C. shioedtei._  It does look like one. They're a great species anyways, I love mine.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Oct 18, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Well, that i'd say its likely a _C. shioedtei._  It does look like one. They're a great species anyways, I love mine.






Well thats AWSOME its like getting a new T all over again!!! YAY


Jays been wanting and C.shioedtei for a REALLY long time. And i pointed this out to him a while ago when i started to see a changed but really got a GOOD look at her when we moved her to her new home today...And i was like WOW thats not what we think it is LOL...

But im super stoked any how....she very....calm or atleast not as darty as the BLUE. I see handling soon =D 

check out a pic of her new house.... shes redecorating as we speak....tossing dirt all over the nice plants we gave her...( the second hole in the tube on the right)

and then just a pic of her looking out


----------



## Ariel (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice enclosure. Ya, I have a 4" female, she doesn't have her black legs yet, I hoping they'll start showing in her next molt (which I'm HOPING is soon, she sealed herself in her hide two weeks ago. Its getting fustrating at this point!! and ya, I dunno if thats common for this species but mine is also very very mellow. I haven't handled her though I probably could if i really wanted too. Haha, my girl did all kinds of redecorating and webbed her plant to her hide. LOL. So cute. 

Heres my girl:







she's obviously in need of a molt. So heres hoping thats what she's getting ready to do.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you had it reliably sexed? The L. violaceopedes (sp?) we had at Preuss Pets in Lansing, MI looked very similar prior to the females coloring up and the male shortly thereafter turning somewhat green. The male looked just like your identity challenged little friend prior to going green.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Oct 18, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Nice enclosure. Ya, I have a 4" female, she doesn't have her black legs yet, I hoping they'll start showing in her next molt (which I'm HOPING is soon, she sealed herself in her hide two weeks ago. Its getting fustrating at this point!! and ya, I dunno if thats common for this species but mine is also very very mellow. I haven't handled her though I probably could if i really wanted too. Haha, my girl did all kinds of redecorating and webbed her plant to her hide. LOL. So cute.
> 
> Heres my girl:
> 
> ...




Shes very pretty


Jay works really hard at and takes pride in making the Ts home nice all na-tur-al looking so they feel at home. He just told me to thank you for the comment on it. 

I hope she molts too....I hope you put lots of pics up when you get to see her in her newly molted  self.. =D


----------



## XEightLegsX (Oct 18, 2009)

JayzunBoget said:


> Have you had it reliably sexed? The L. violaceopedes (sp?) we had at Preuss Pets in Lansing, MI looked very similar prior to the females coloring up and the male shortly thereafter turning somewhat green. The male looked just like your identity challenged little friend prior to going green.


No we have not had it sexed yet. Its only about 3 in and isnt it a little early for it to be showing male colors?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 18, 2009)

XEightLegsX said:


> Shes very pretty
> 
> 
> Jay works really hard at and takes pride in making the Ts home nice all na-tur-al looking so they feel at home. He just told me to thank you for the comment on it.
> ...


Thanks, she's probably my most treasured, I love all my Ts, but I adore her. 

No problem.  I've been working hard on making decent enclosures, but I'm not that good at it yet, I need to find out what woods are safe and what arn't so I can stop buying overly expensive corkbark that works in some enclosures and just does NOT work in others. So I really apreciate a well put together enclosure! 

Oh, no worries, I will put up LOOOOOOTS of pictures. You should check out my pic thread, i update it every couple of days because I love taking pictures so much.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 18, 2009)

endoflove said:


> how are u sure????


iv had both of these t's and can tell, its prolly a male but its not a c. sch!


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 19, 2009)

Lampropelma violaceopes.

I wouldn't already jump to the conclusion that it's a Cyriopagopus schioedtei.  The one pic you posted of the T in question inside of its hide appeared to have some blue on the legs.  Cyriopagopus schioedtei, if I'm not mistaken, don't have any blue.  

Check out this thread - posts 487-497.  Particularly post 497.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=25728&page=33


----------



## Ariel (Oct 19, 2009)

After I saw the one in the hide, I was thinking to take back what I said. They definately appear to have a blue hue to them


----------



## XEightLegsX (Oct 19, 2009)

Ariel said:


> After I saw the one in the hide, I was thinking to take back what I said. They definately appear to have a blue hue to them




Thats was taken out side of the tank and the glass on this tank does that (the blue tint). I have a nother pic and there is no blue i swear...Thats why i took the pic in the cup so that there was nothing in the way to mess up color. Either way i guess ill just have to wait and see... They are both good T's so either way we are happy =D


----------



## Ariel (Oct 19, 2009)

XEightLegsX said:


> Thats was taken out side of the tank and the glass on this tank does that (the blue tint). I have a nother pic and there is no blue i swear...Thats why i took the pic in the cup so that there was nothing in the way to mess up color. Either way i guess ill just have to wait and see... They are both good T's so either way we are happy =D


guess so. and like you said, they are both incredible Ts.  Have fun with them.


----------



## Struckanerve (Oct 20, 2009)

im going to go with there both  Lampropelma violaceopedes as well.  the one you think is C.sch looks like a male. some one may correct me, but i think these species mature quit fast. around the 1 year mark for males.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Oct 20, 2009)

Struckanerve said:


> im going to go with there both  Lampropelma violaceopedes as well.  the one you think is C.sch looks like a male. some one may correct me, but i think these species mature quit fast. around the 1 year mark for males.




Thanks for your info...We are starting to think  its male also...with all the help from everone. When it molts next we are gonna sex the shed. So we will post pics of the shed when we get it. Thanks again for you help and everyone elses =D


----------

